# Et lille tip til Nordea o.a.

## little-gun-42

Hej hej!

Jeg har et lille tip til folk der bruger nordeas netbank! 

Det er et trick, der får jar-filen, som man logger ind i netbanken med til at finde og bruge ens key-fil.

Here's what to do:

i source /etc/profile eller ~/.bashrc eller anden fil, der sources ved login skal man tilføje:

export SystemDrive=/home/brugernavn/

og i /home/brugernavn/, hvor /home/brugernavn/ for de flestes vedkommende vil være $HOME, lægger man en et directory med navnet "unisecur" og i dette lægger man sin keyfil.

Så sourcer man eller alternativt logger ud, og starter så sin browser forfra, og den finder automatisk ens key-fil. Dødsmart.

(På Wintendo lægges ens keyfil som C:\unisecur\xyzklpqv.key, hvor xyzklpqv vidst nok er ens aftalenummer)

EDIT:

Jeg har lige fået noget feedback, og en del mennesker fortæller mig, at det ikke virker for dem, hvis de har unisecur i andet end deres home-dir. Jeg kan ikke se hvorfor, måske skal man bruge absolute paths (/home/bruger/blabla) i stedet for relative paths (~/blabla) ... Jeg bruger selv en absolute path.

-----------------

P.S. 

Jeg har kun testet denne funktionalitet i bash og firefox 1.0.4, med Sun JRE 1.5, som pt. kun ligger i ~x86.

Jeg vil meget gerne høre fra andre folk, der har undersøgt dette. På Linux.dks netbanksoversigt, kan man indsende info om bank-erfaringer med linux. Visse ting vil være anderledes for nogle, fx i tsch vil export hedde setenv (IIRC).

----------

## gul

Hvis man har key-filen i /home/brugernavn/unisecur så behøver man ikke tilføje noget til ~/.bashrc eller nogen anden fil, nordeas netbank finder selv key-filen hvis den er placeret der

----------

## Spiffster

Hvilken browser bruger folk?

Jeg brugte oprindeligt galeon, og dette virkede fint med nordeas netbank. Har dog ikke brugt galeon, men derimod firefox i meget lang tid. Men jeg har haft det problem med Nordeas netbank, at når jeg har valgt key-filen og indtastet brugernavn og password sker der ikke en hat når jeg klikker login.

Er der nogen der har forslag til dette? Jeg var nemlig så glad for at Nordeas netbank virkede under Linux, så det er jo ærgeligt at jeg det sidste lange stykke tid har været nødt til at boote i Windoze for at få det til at virke. Derfor ville jeg meget gerne høre hvilken konfiguation folk bruger for at få dette til at virke. Browser? Java-version? Blackdown eller Sun?

----------

## little-gun-42

Spiffster:

Ved du hvilken java-jre, du bruger?

du kan se hvilken plugin-version af jre'en firefox ved at skrive about:plugins i adresse-linjen, og finde det rigtige entry.

----------

## Spiffster

 *little-gun-42 wrote:*   

> Ved du hvilken java-jre, du bruger?

 

Pånuværende tidspunkt (med min nyligt opdaterede Gentoo) er det Blackdown-1.4.2-02, men jeg må indrømme at jeg ikke har prøvet PC-bank under Linux for nylig. Jeg checker det lige når jeg er hjemme fra arbejde idag.

----------

## gul

Jeg bruger sun

Jeg har tidligere brugt blackdown, men jeg fik problemer med at netbanken/browseren gik ned nÃ¥r jeg overfÃ¸rte penge (dvs. lige efter overfÃ¸rslen).

Med sun virker det fint

----------

## Spiffster

Hmm.. Så tror jeg lige jeg skal have prøvet med SUN JRE når jeg er kommet hjem igen. Jeg har før set problemet med at browseren ryger i hegnet når man "godkender" transaktionen, og det er ikke særlig brugbart.

----------

## Spiffster

Efter at have skiftet til SUN JDK og JRE spiller min Nordea-netbank nu under Linux (med Firefox). Tak for den oprindelige post, da den fik mig til at prøve lidt mere (jeg havde ellers opgivet for lang tid siden).  :Very Happy: 

Så er spørgsmålet bare hvorfor? Mon Nordea bruger noget "obfuscater" for at undgå at forære hele deres applet væk til alle der kan finde en java-decompiler? Det kunne jo være at denne obfuscator primært er testet med Suns JRE. Hvis det er tilfældet kan det jo sagtens tænkes at Nordea ikke er interesserede i at løse problemet.

Oh well. Indtil nu virker det jo også OK med Suns JRE, men det er bare lidt irriterende med deres licens-gejl.

----------

